
Mystery 'Satoshi Nakamoto' Claims He's Hodling $10B in Bitcoin - radmuzom
https://www.ccn.com/mystery-bitcoin-inventor-satoshi-nakamoto-to-reveal-identity
======
ahazred8ta
However [https://www.ccn.com/satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin-reveal-epic-
fai...](https://www.ccn.com/satoshi-nakamoto-bitcoin-reveal-epic-fail#update)
so YMMV.

------
VectorLock
Is he going to do a transaction and dispel all doubt?

